# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Retrovizor za bebu

## princess puffy

Pozdrav svima!
Bila sam na predavanju o korištenju autosjedalica gdje sam čula da se može kupiti retrovizor za bebu, te po savjetu tražila u Turbo limaču i još par dječjih dućana,ali nitko "nikad čuo".
Ima li tko informaciju gdje se to može nabaviti i imate li iskustva s tim?
Naime tek sam se počela voziti sama s bebom i naravno montirala sam je straga,suprotno smjeru vožnje,ali sad se ja stalno okrećem ne bi li je vidjela.Čini mi se da je to još opasnije nego da je montiram na suvozačevo mjesto.

----------


## mali karlo

mi smo to imali, mislim da je mm kupiou sloveniji, ali je bezveze bilo neko zakrivljeno ogledalo..mi ga nismo puno koristili :/

----------


## Mamasita

ima u austriji, u babies1one.
ja zadovoljna.   :Smile:   od kad ih imam montirane u autu, puno sam smirenija u voznji.

----------


## mali karlo

to mi je ok akoje vožač sam s bebom ali mi smo uvijek skupa u aut tak da nemamo potrebe baš za tim

----------


## mali karlo

> to mi je ok akoje vožač sam s bebom ali mi smo uvijek skupa u aut tak da nemamo potrebe baš za tim


nešto slova viška, nešto manjka...sorry  :Embarassed:

----------


## mg1975

Bilo je u Baby Center Brežice, ali provjeri na njihovom webu da li to još drže u ponudi.

evo i linka za web http://portal.baby-center.si/PortalS...opDefault.aspx

Mislim da su imali retrovizore od Saftey 1st. Mi smo kratko koristili neki "no name" (koji je do duše uvijek otpao kad smo prešli preko neke velike rupčage na cesti   :Mad:  ) koji je MM kupio u Mercatone-u ili u Molydonu, nisam ti sigurna. Prije ćeš tako nešto naći u trgovinama sa auto opremom nego onima sa baby opremom.

----------


## mg1975

> evo i linka za web http://portal.baby-center.si/PortalS...opDefault.aspx


Sorry krivi link....ovo je link za njihov web shop http://b2c.baby-center.si/

----------


## princess puffy

hvala svima ! a kako bi se na slovenskom rekao retrovizor,mg 1975 pokušavala sam naći na tvom linku,ali me malo jezik zeza..

----------


## mg1975

Upiši ogledalo, mislim da bi to trebalo upaliti. Ako ne javi pa ću pitati frendicu u sloveniji.

----------


## Hady

Mi smo kupili u Kiki u Zgb, tamo na dječjem odjelu..... meni super služi - od prvog dana do danas, kad god sam sama s njom u autu

----------


## princess puffy

Znaš li Hady kako se to točno zove i koliko košta?Jesi li to davno kupila?

----------


## Karin

Mi smo naše kupili u Chiccu prije cca 2 godine. No vjerujem da ih i sad ima.

----------


## princess puffy

super Karin chicco imam u st pa mogu pitati.kako ste zadovoljni?

----------


## Angelina_2

mislim da ti na burzi netko prodaje...Ima u chiccu oko 150 kn je

----------


## Karin

Zadovoljni smo. Služi svrsi. Jedino što je u stvari dosta skup.

----------


## princess puffy

eto opet mene.dakle kako ste mi i savjetovali kupila sam u chiccu retrovizor,nije skup (oko 40 kn),ali mi ne služi svrsi.pokušala sam ga staviti na stražnje staklo (moja beba ima 6 mjeseci i vozi se kontra smjera vožnje,tj.uopće ju ne mogu vidjeti),stajao je tako zaljepljen (vakum u pitanju) možda pet ili deset minuta,ali s obzirom na efikasnost i to je bilo predugo,naime on je tako mali da s prednjeg sjedala nema šanse da je vidim.da li netko ima neki drugi retrovizor ili koristan savjet?

----------


## Karin

Naš je u svakom slučaju bio skuplji od 40 kn (ne znam točno koliko). Vakum drži super, isto smo ga prvo koristili odostraga, a sad naprijed. Istina kad je naprijed se bolje vidi.

----------


## gitulja

ja to imam ugrađeno u auto, scenic conquest. baš mi je odlično jer smo često same u autu.

----------


## JBT

Vidio sam ga prošli tjedan u Brežicama u Bebi centru

----------


## Pinkflower

http://media-commerce.com.hr/proizvo...d1=111&id2=792
Rabica-retrovizor nije losa stvar, dosad pohvaljena !

----------


## Karin

> http://media-commerce.com.hr/proizvod.php?id=17&id1=111&id2=792
> Zabica-retrovizor nije losa stvar, dosad pohvaljena !


Ovo je stvarno jako zgodna stvar! To bih baš mogla kupiti za moju malu bebačicu (samo da već jednom izađe van   :Smile:  )

----------


## princess puffy

> http://media-commerce.com.hr/proizvod.php?id=17&id1=111&id2=792
> Rabica-retrovizor nije losa stvar, dosad pohvaljena !



super,super jako mi se sviđa!probati ću i to nabaviti! 
pinkflower   :Kiss:

----------


## khaa

> http://media-commerce.com.hr/proizvod.php?id=17&id1=111&id2=792
> Rabica-retrovizor nije losa stvar, dosad pohvaljena !


ja je imam i jako sam zadovoljna!!

----------


## Ria

Mi smo naš kupil odavno u Kiki, ali ga nismo koristili pa ti ne mogu prenjeti iskustva. No znam da ih ima tamo.

----------


## princess puffy

kuplila sam žabicu retrovizor i luuuuuuuuuuudiloooooooo je!!!

----------


## pužić

i mi ju imamo, definitivno najisplativiji poklon koji smo dobili   :Smile:  (šabicu mislim)

----------


## princess puffy

evo nakon iskustva sa žabicom retrovizorom,moram vam reći da se stvarno sigurnije osjećam dok ju vidim i da se isplatila svaka kuna i svima je toplo preporučam.

----------


## Anemona

Vidiš mene uvijek muči da od tog retrovizora ili tog umjetnog stakla (folije ili što je več na žabici) ne bljeska sunce bebi u oči. Da li se to događa?
Mi imamo manju žabu s "tom folijom" i isto služi za zabavu djeteta u autu, ali nije dovoljno veliko da bi vozač vidio bebu u tome i od toga strašno blješti sunce (naravno ako pogodi pod pravim kutem).

----------


## princess puffy

> Vidiš mene uvijek muči da od tog retrovizora ili tog umjetnog stakla (folije ili što je več na žabici) ne bljeska sunce bebi u oči. Da li se to događa?
> Mi imamo manju žabu s "tom folijom" i isto služi za zabavu djeteta u autu, ali nije dovoljno veliko da bi vozač vidio bebu u tome i od toga strašno blješti sunce (naravno ako pogodi pod pravim kutem).


moja princezica toliko grinta kada ju obasja tračak sunca,tako da ti sa sigurnošću mogu reći da nema refleksije od tog "ogledala",ali to je najviše zato što on stoji pod određenim kutom tako da mislim da ga i ne može sunce dohvatiti.

----------


## Vila

vidim  da dosta hvalite žabicu, pa sam ju i ja nedavno kupila. No, ja ne znam u čemu je problem, ali ja svoje dijete uopće ne vidim. Postavili smo ju prema uputama, no i na najvišoj točki kad je postavljeno ogledalo, ja ju ne vidim. Čak sam i svoje sjedalo podigla na najveću razinu. Napominjem, da nisam visoka, no sa svojih 1,65 ne mislim da sam ekstremno niska da bi se time služila. Da li je poanta da je žabica postavljena tako da je dovoljan samo pogled u gornji retrovizor da bi vidjeli dijete, s time da je retrovizor istodobno postavljen primjereno da se vidi promet iza nas?

Molim pomoć!

Hvala

----------


## Angelina_2

sjedni..namjesti sebi retrovizor da vidis cestu i onda zabicu u vratu savijaj tak dok ne namjestis..Mora valjati...samo recimo ja ju moram postelavati svaki put jer ja i muz imamo retrovizor na razlicitom polozaju a i dok stavimo rucku od as ju pomaknemo..tak da svaki put malo namjestiti al inace stvar je super...iako se meni zgodije voziti iza s njim (dok idemo i muz i ja) jer ga rukom zastitim od sunca koje mu jako smeta

----------


## Vila

pokušala sam i pomicati žabino ogledalo (svijati) no to mi se miče, imam dojam da bi to trebalo svaki puta nanovo namještati. A i ručka od AS mi smeta u pogledu. Još je i dijete izobličeno u ogledalu  :D  :D 

je li to normalno?

malo si me ohrabrila, pokušat ću..

----------


## Angelina_2

je..u vratu zabe su zice...moras ih savinuti..
malo je izobliceno dijete i smeta rucka ali dovlojno je dobro da vidis na kratko kaj beba radi

----------


## Vila

hvala puno.

----------


## princess puffy

Ja sam ti stavila onaj dio koji inače ide dole za tući nogicama,iza tog dijela gdje je ogledalo i samo povremeno moram to ponovno namještati.
Držim fige da uspiješ!

----------


## princess puffy

Moram priznati da mi je promet u retrovizoru (pravom) malo manji jer mi je usmjeren retrovizor prema dolje,a ručku od AS sam isto spustila prema dolje.

----------


## Vila

hvala na idejama!

----------

